# New large scale supplier for Macs



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

OK - confusing sounding title but with important dealers like Ridge Road and California and Oregon Coast going away, this is good news.

*This is a review of Rio Grande Southern Railroad Hobbies new web site. *

I have visited this website with every Mac browser I could and it never cooperated with my Mac. It was impossible to activate any of the links on the nome page. RGSRH has launched a new website at their old address: http://www.rgsrrhobbies.com/

It is Mac compatible! Mac users go take a look they have interesting stuff.

PC users let us Mac users know about any experiences you have had with them. 

Charley


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Charley,

Thanks for the heads-up on their new site. I'm on a PC. The site is a little easier to navigate than the old one.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

He's not new been around for years, he was having trouble with his website for awhile, noticed here a few days ago working good, and now apparent problems. This is the guy I believe whilst away at a train show had many items stolen from his home. Anybody heard any follow up on it, did he ever get any of his things back?????? Regal 


p.s. Don't have a MAC but did experience problems with the site with my gateway at the time on IE and or Firefox!!


----------

